

Python - The Best First Programming Language - mihneadb
http://www.mihneadb.net/post/python-the-best-first-programming-language/

======
NAFV_P
I wouldn't disagree with the main point of this article, but I think C is also
a good language for newbies.

~~~
mihneadb
I'd say it depends on what the newbie's end goal is. Because many people may
use programming for higher level things - like using Matlab to process physics
experiments' data.

~~~
NAFV_P
> _I 'd say it depends on what the newbie's end goal is._

Some newbies have specific goals, some don't. When I was a newbie, my goal was
_to learn some programming_. I started off with C++, which I don't think is
very suitable for newcomers.

